# Killian's day in the sun! ;-)



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, he was having SO MUCH FUN!! He also broke my sprinkler!! Little monster!! There is music, so make sure your speakers aren't blaring! ;-)


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

Cute...very cute. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The vids and fotos do not do him justice... He is stunning.


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Great video


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

As always, the boy has a precious mama!! You spoilz him good!!


----------

